# Â£50 notes



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

It's not often I have a Â£50 note (as I'm as poor as a church mouse), but was given one recently and they're a pain in the arse - especially as it was the only note I had left today to pay for my Mother's day card.

You feel like such a crim while they stand there and inspect it for 5 minutes.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Rich g*t :lol: :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

...when this happens with any note, just take the proffered change _note by note_ examining each one in detail, up to the light and minutely, whilst muttering, "well one can't be to careful", and rejecting at least one Â£10 note as "not satisfactory".

Goes down a treat.

It's a bit like asking your bank or building society what security they can offer you when you deposit (ie lend them), your money with them. :twisted:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Maybe you should have removed the black mask first  :lol:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

It's usually only cash-in-hand builders, second hand car traders and Pikeys who have Â£50 notes these days - not surprised they looked at you closely :lol:


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

A lot of places won't accept them these days.

A friend's dad is over from Bermuda at the moment & he took my rugby team out for a drink after our final last week. He went to get the first round & the pub wouldn't take a Â£50.. red faces all round while we all scrabbled around for our shrapnel to pay for the beer.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I don't see how they can legally refuse to take them...but I know loads of places do.

THat's why they're such a pain in arse.

And it wasn't me being ruch Paul - I ordered some Swissol for my next -door neighbour and he paid me back in cash. So he's the rich one with the Â£50 notes, not me.


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

Personally I don't see how they can not take them... they're legal tender and there shouldn't be anything stopping the shop from taking them. There must be something that says this is not allowed.... :?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> You feel like such a crim while they stand there and inspect it for 5 minutes.


Its not the note! :lol:

jeesh, if you grew some hair then people wouldnt think you printed your own! :roll:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> ...when this happens with any note, just take the proffered change _note by note_ examining each one in detail, up to the light and minutely, whilst muttering, "well one can't be to careful", and rejecting at least one Â£10 note as "not satisfactory".
> 
> Goes down a treat.


Yep it sure does, i've been thrown out of HA's for doing just that! LOL


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

When they gave you the change - you should have bit the coins! :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

The cash point at work hands out Â£50's with any withdrawl larger than Â£50, I just launder them through my local newsagent by buying a packet of chewies


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

You should have said (as handing over the note with card)

"MA MAR WILL LUV DIS UN TWEACLE"


----------



## UlsTTer (Apr 28, 2005)

P*sses me off when you hand over Bank of Scotland or Ulster Bank notes to shopkeepers (Sainsburys especially) and some dork says they can't take them - I wait til the shopping goes through then say "Its all I've got" The idiots don't even realise its legal tender in the UK even got sterling printed on them .. Dohhhhhhh !!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

UlsTTer said:


> P*sses me off when you hand over Bank of Scotland or Ulster Bank notes to shopkeepers (Sainsburys especially) and some dork says they can't take them - I wait til the shopping goes through then say "Its all I've got" The idiots don't even realise its legal tender in the UK even got sterling printed on them .. Dohhhhhhh !!


Scottish bank notes are NOT legal tender in the UK.

They aren't even legal tender in Scotland... :roll:

Neither are proper Bank of England notes, though... :roll:


----------



## UlsTTer (Apr 28, 2005)

WHY do they have Sterling printed on them then - I know sometimes in Spain they used to offer a slightly lesser rate for Bank of Escocia, but I understood them to be legal tender ???


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > ...when this happens with any note, just take the proffered change _note by note_ examining each one in detail, up to the light and minutely, whilst muttering, "well one can't be to careful", and rejecting at least one Â£10 note as "not satisfactory".
> ...


The change is always pukka there - it is after all a drug money laundry :wink:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

I was just going to say ...someone from Ashington with a Â£50 note must be drug money :lol: :lol: :lol: .Only coins are legal tender so there you go todays fact.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Wallsendmag II said:


> I was just going to say ...someone from Ashington with a Â£50 note must be drug money :lol: :lol: :lol: .Only coins are legal tender so there you go todays fact.


That isn't true either.

In England and Wales the Â£5, Â£10, Â£20 and Â£50 notes are legal tender for payment of any amount. However, they are not legal tender in Scotland and Northern Ireland.

This is according to the strict / narrow definition of "legal tender" according to the Royal Mint (and you think they'd know their stuff, but if you fancy disputing it, go right ahead...)

Regarding the various "dodgy" coins you sometimes get in change, which LOOK like normal English coins... United Kingdom Dependent Territories, for example, the Channel Islands, Isle of Man and Gibraltar have their own legislative and taxation systems and issue their own banknotes and coins. These, in common, with United Kingdom coins bear the portrait the Queen but they are only legal tender within the territory itself.

Don't confuse the fact that there is tacit agreement for these coins / notes to be CONSIDERED as valid with any law guaranteeing it.

Interestingly, a shopkeeper IS perfectly within their rights to refuse to take a Â£50 (or Â£20 or whatever) note in return for a packet of sweets or a newspaper. This is because (as I said earlier) the definition of "Legal Tender" isn't what people usually think it is...

For example, offering (say) Â£20 in 1p coins... the currency is valid, but Â£20 of it isn't "legal tender".

If a debt is due, someone would HAVE to accept your Â£50, because the note is "legal tender". (Say, a restaurant bill, where you pay after you've eaten the meal). But if you offer a Â£50 upfront for your bus fare, it can be refused.

Having said that, you can't pay the same restaurant bill with Â£50 in 1p coins, because that DOESN'T constitute "legal tender".

Scottish people can keep their bank notes... they're hassle, simple as that.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Sure that I read that on here a while back never mind ,I know at work our limits are 20p in copper and Â£5 in silver other than that we take anything inclusing Scottish ,Northern Irish and a fair selection of Euopean/North American curriencies


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Also worth bearing in mind that the recent Â£53million raid down South was mainly Â£50notes & i know 2 people who have been offered Â£1000 in naughty 50's for Â£200 in clean other notes whilst working down that way.

Be careful.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Some of the new fivers are terrible they just seem to fall apart anf feel like tissue paper in no time


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Wallsendmag II said:


> Some of the new fivers are terrible they just seem to fall apart anf feel like tissue paper in no time


And what are you doing with a fiver I bet the wife does not know :wink: :lol:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> > Some of the new fivers are terrible they just seem to fall apart anf feel like tissue paper in no time
> ...


Didn't say I had any just get to play with them at work :?


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

Some things never change in the UK :lol:

When I studied there I'd take sterling from a Greek bank with me, which were more than usually in 50s. I really laughed about ordering a round of drinks (Â£20-25), paying with a Â£50 note and getting the odd look, especially after pulling a wad of 50s out of my pocket :lol:

People thought I was a drug dealer or something :lol:

50 quid isn't a "large" amount people, honestly. How much a night out in london costs, per person?

Euro notes go up to â‚¬500. In Athens, I may get the odd look from a waitress paying a say â‚¬20 bill with a 200 note but not with a 100 one.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

can they decline to take a note - its legal tender, dont see how people can pick and choose what notes they will or wont accept. Could be wrong....


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> can they decline to take a note - its legal tender, dont see how people can pick and choose what notes they will or wont accept. Could be wrong....


Yes they can decline to take a note... didn't you read my earlier posts? 

"Legal Tender" doesn't mean what people think it means. It explicitly relates to the settling of a DEBT, not providing a legal framework for settling any transactions.

To use my analogy from earlier, a newsagent can refuse a Â£50 note if he wishes. He could refuse a Â£5 if he wanted to! Despite these notes being "legal tender", he is within his rights to decline the transaction altogether, or set conditions - and if you don't like them, tough.

However, if you've eaten at a restaurant, they CANNOT refuse to take your Â£50 note, as you are now settling a debt, for which the Â£50 is legal tender. If, however, you tried to give them Â£50 in 1p coins, they've no obligation to accept this, as "legal tender" for coinage only allows for you to pay Â£x.00 or Â£0.xx using the various British coins - and its something as low as 20p worth of 1p coins.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> To use my analogy from earlier, a newsagent can refuse a Â£50 note if he wishes. He could refuse a Â£5 if he wanted to! Despite these notes being "legal tender", he is within his rights to decline the transaction altogether, or set conditions - and if you don't like them, tough.
> 
> However, if you've eaten at a restaurant, they CANNOT refuse to take your Â£50 note, as you are now settling a debt, for which the Â£50 is legal tender. If, however, you tried to give them Â£50 in 1p coins, they've no obligation to accept this, as "legal tender" for coinage only allows for you to pay Â£x.00 or Â£0.xx using the various British coins - and its something as low as 20p worth of 1p coins.


exactly, wot he said ^

Goes back to "invitation to treat" etc. If you walk into a newsagent, all the goods on display are an "invitation to treat" and the newsagent doesn't have to accept your offer to buy it with your Â£50 note. He can just refuse to sell to you 'cos you're ugly if he wants :roll:

However, by serving you with food, the restuarant has accepted your offer to buy their food, and therefore when the bill arrives they can't refuse your offer to settle the debt with any form of legal tender.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

jampott said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > can they decline to take a note - its legal tender, dont see how people can pick and choose what notes they will or wont accept. Could be wrong....
> ...


no only read the first page


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

I'm pretty sure shops aren't legally obliged to give change either (but most do for obvious reasons!) so it would be more annoying if they took your Â£50 note in exchange for a stick of gum, and then just smiled blankly at you as you waited for change... :lol:


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

when i used to work in my dads surgery, on reception, this patient wanted to pay in US dollars... (pt had flown in to see him, dont ask)

i was a bit stumped, ( i was 17 at the time) went in to ask the boss what to do, at which point i got told off..

"Son, money is money, no matter what currency, <insert boyhood story how he had no money growing up> just multiply the figure by 2, and thats how many dollars he owes."

:roll:


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

You should just join the â‚¬Euro!


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Dr_Parmar said:


> when i used to work in my dads surgery, on reception, this patient wanted to pay in US dollars... (pt had flown in to see him, dont ask)
> 
> i was a bit stumped, ( i was 17 at the time) went in to ask the boss what to do, at which point i got told off..
> 
> ...


Lol thats the 'apna' way. Whatever they have you double the bill and charge em! Works every time.

cash discount??? :wink:


----------

